# Commercials you love



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 21, 2021)

Usually we don't like being greeted with commercials and adds in between what we are enjoying, but sometimes we come across one that is so brilliant, funny, or entertaining that we want to watch it again and again. I'd like to see the favorites from everyone on the forums here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 21, 2021)

Old Spice commercials with Terry Crews!


----------



## Punji (Mar 21, 2021)

I feel the exact polar opposite of the sensation of love towards any and all advertising.

But this one:


----------



## aomagrat (Mar 21, 2021)

The Geico raccoon commercials


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 22, 2021)

Orangina!

You can't never go wrong with a classic!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 22, 2021)

I think this one will always be my favorite.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

It's old, but I loved this game back in the day.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 23, 2021)

Panda Cheese! The creepiest most sadistic mascot for cheese. No words, just destruction and staring...until you buy the cheese!


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 24, 2021)

The Nick Magazine commercial ;_;


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 24, 2021)

Any and all of the DOOM 2016 and Eternal ones.


----------



## Rayd (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Hitaka5Ever (Mar 25, 2021)

Mine is the original Jake from State Farm commercial. I also like the newer ones, more specifically the one where the pizza delivery person gives Jake a giant bottle of ranch dressing


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 9, 2021)

I love this one so much


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Old Spice commercials with Terry Crews!


terry crews is too precious for models


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2021)




----------

